# Diablo 3 T-Shirts



## D00mwalker (10. Juli 2008)

Hi,


woher ist das D3 T-Shirt von Anette aus der lezten buffed Show? =)


greetz^^


----------



## Gen91 (10. Juli 2008)

auf der WWi gabs welche


----------



## D00mwalker (10. Juli 2008)

Gen91 schrieb:


> auf der WWi gabs welche




gibts jezt auch noch irgendwo die möglichkeit da dran zu kommen, in ebay sind keine ;(


----------



## C-A-Chef (10. Juli 2008)

hol dir das foto aus dem inet druck es aus und bedrucke es auf ein schwarzes leiberl^^ nun hast es :O) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## KICKASSEZ (10. Juli 2008)

C-A-Chef schrieb:


> hol dir das foto aus dem inet druck es aus und bedrucke es auf ein schwarzes leiberl^^ nun hast es :O)
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ROFL xD


----------



## Erebod (10. Juli 2008)

C-A-Chef schrieb:


> hol dir das foto aus dem inet druck es aus und bedrucke es auf ein schwarzes leiberl^^ nun hast es :O)
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


eigentlich ja ne gute idee^^


----------



## D00mwalker (11. Juli 2008)

so und jez noch was was hilft pls 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DontTouch (11. Juli 2008)

Denk diese oder ähnliche Shirts wirds kurz vor Release dann im Blizzardshop geben oder so das zumindest ne logische Anlaufstelle dann XD


----------

